# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Longembolie wie kent de kenmerken ervan?

## dolfijntjemonique

Hallo,

Kent iemand de kenmerken van een longembolie? 
Weet niet waar te zoeken, soms gebeurt het dat ik 's nachts wakker wordt en plots begin te hoesten en het gevoel heb te stikken. Kan ook helemaal niet ademhalen dan. Heel akelig. Het lijkt dan of er gewoon teveel vocht of zo in mijn longen zit waardoor mijn longen hun werk niet kunnen doen, nu zei iemand overlaatst dat dat ook wat lijkt op een longembolie. Weet hier iemand iets over te vertellen? En moet ik mij zorgen maken?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Déylanna

Een longembolie geeft, als het gaat om een kleine embolie, bijna geen klachten. Tenzij het gaat om een wat grotere embolie dan kun je last krijgen van: Snel en oppervlakkig ademhalen, benauwdheid, pijn op de borst wat vastzittend kan zitten aan de ademhaling, plots ontstane hoestprikkel, verhoogde hartslag, 
lichte stijging van lichaamstemperatuur, en soms bloedsliertjes in sputum. 
Jij schrijft dat je alleen s'nachts een hoestprikkel (aanval) krijgt, dus dat houdt in dat je het overdags niet hebt????????????? Het is heel moeilijk om te zeggen of jij een mogelijke embolie hebt, want een longembolie is vaak nog een gemiste diagnose, juist omdat, zoals ik al schreef, bijna geen klachten onstaan bij een kleine longembolie. Dus bij twijfel, zekers naar je huisarts gaan!!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Heb een aantal artikels betreffende Trombose en Longembolie geplaatst in deze rubriek, misschien heb je er iets aan?

Sterkte
Agnes

----------


## DA-Gerry

Hoi Agnes, ik heb een trombose in mijn linkerarm gehad en daarnaast meerdere longembolieen. Mijn arm was dik, rood, pijnlijk en warm. De klachten van de longembolieen waren: zéér kortademig, pijnlijke ribbenkast, een zeer hardnekkige kuchhoest bij het praten, het gevoel dat ik er in bleef als ik me inspande, zelfs bij de afwas al! Trappen lopen moest ik in 4 of 5 gedeeltes doen, lopen kon ik niet meer dan 5 meter, dan moest ik echt op adem komen. Soms krijg je temperatuursverhoging, soms hoest je bloederig sputum op (hoeft niet!). In rust had ik minder last van de kortademigheid, van de kuchhoest bij het praten had ik wel veel last.Met dit soort klachten moet je altijd naar een dokter gaan, het kan immers net zoals bij mij om longembolieen gaan. LONGEMBOLIEEN ZIJN ZEER GEVAARLIJK!!!!
Hopelijk heb je wat aan mijn verhaal.
Groetjes,
Gerry

----------


## Angel020

bij mij begon mn longembolie met het ineens wakker worden midden in de nacht met een stekende pijn ter hoogte van mn zij..ik kon de slaap niet vatten en de pijn werd steeds heftiger...ik was niet benauwd en moest ook niet hoesten..de pijn was op het laatst niet meer te harden..ik moest toen naar de huisarts omdat die niet bij mij kon komen..want ja je wordt niet gelijk serieus genomen daarin..hij heeft me gelijk doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis, daar is een test gedaan, en ik mocht gelijk niet meer naar huis.
Ik heb toen een paar weken helemaal plat moeten liggen, en kreeg toen bloedverdunners.

----------


## Mathilde-1

Een van de kenmerken is een pijn die verergert bij vooroverbuigen. Ook zit de pijn soms in de bovenste punt van de schouders.

----------

